# Super Cheap PC Fixtures



## ming (Dec 6, 2003)

Wow, I just read a review from nano-reef forums and it seems legit
http://www.nano-reef.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=44754


----------



## Mavvy (Aug 15, 2004)

Well, even if you replace the actinic with a 6700K...it still seems a good deal. Might order that for my 55G.


----------



## ming (Dec 6, 2003)

Mavvy said:


> Well, even if you replace the actinic with a 6700K...it still seems a good deal. Might order that for my 55G.


yup, was thinking the same thing with a 9325k


----------



## Gomer (Aug 14, 2003)

http://www.ahsupply.com/Comparison.htm

thought this might be relevant. Yes it is a marketing tool for AH, but seeing is believing at AGA


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

You often get just what you paid for.


----------



## ming (Dec 6, 2003)

Gomer said:


> http://www.ahsupply.com/Comparison.htm
> 
> thought this might be relevant. Yes it is a marketing tool for AH, but seeing is believing at AGA


No doubt in my mind that it isn't true. Theres almost no room for the reflector to be of any use and not utilizing as much of the bulbs surface as possible. 
BUT, I want to take it apart for my own canopy and add my own reflectors


----------



## glass-gardens.com (Apr 14, 2004)

Ming is a man (I hope I got that right) after my own heart and I've been looking at just that idea with Aquatraders.

I have a very bad habit of looking at things and thinking how I can use them for things other than originally intended. Sometimes it works, sometimes I end up in the ER but hey, without good ol yankee ingenuity and duct tape, Americans would still be drowning witches.


----------



## ming (Dec 6, 2003)

lol, yes I am a man
Granted my DIY projects usually turn out looking uglier then it was in my mind, but it always worked!


----------



## mpa90 (Aug 16, 2004)

I bought the 24" 65w Odysea on an impulse for 29.99 from a new pet store in the SF bay area. The store sells a lot of off brand items from asia such as Jebo (?) canister filters starting at 39.99.
Anyway, it was an impulse buy and I figured for the price I could always just tear it apart for parts if I didn't like it. My first hint was when I asked the owner of the store about the return policy. He said No returns because that was how he kept his prices so low  .
I got it home and checked it out. The housing was built well but like mentioned in the above article not much space was left in the housing for the reflector. I also noticed that the bulb was labeled as 12K. Put it on my 18H tank and turned it on. Talk about being a little dissapointed! The light wasn't even close to being as bright as my 2 ODNO 18" bulbs. It was also pretty blue/purple probablybecause of the 12K bulb. The light is sitting in my garage at the moment.
I'll probably try to use it on a 5g tank I'm going to set up as an experiment in the garage.
Like the saying goes, you get what you pay for :icon_conf


----------



## Rolo (Dec 10, 2003)

Bill - If the fixture is not to your liking and you're for DIY projects, it is a fairly inexpensive source for parts. Yesterday I saw someone selling their gutted out Jebo fixture on ebay (can't find it now, must be sold). They believed it came with Fulham Workhorse ballasts and in the pictures they looked like Fulham.Thats two quality Workhorse 5 ballasts and 2 10k bulbs to start. Reflectors from AHSupply can be added since they are sold separately.


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Gomer said:


> http://www.ahsupply.com/Comparison.htm
> 
> thought this might be relevant. Yes it is a marketing tool for AH, but seeing is believing at AGA


 Haha, it's hilarious how vehemently AHSupply tears into that product. I guess it's worth pointing out that the fixture isn't really ideal for a planted tank as a ready-to-go light strip. First of all, AHSupply neglected to mention the actinic bulbs. That's easily a huge part of the reason their setup saw 2 1/2 times the output. I'm sure their Reflectors and bulb spacing had something to do with it, but for those that are interested in Ming's link, you can hardly buy the ballasts and bulbs for that price so it is still quite a good deal.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

What about their MH pendants. Can't go wrong with the reflector, comes with an electronic ballast, built in timer and comes with the bulbs (ask them to switch them) for $200. They are in San Bruno so I will go check them out this weekend.


----------



## malkore (Nov 3, 2003)

If you can hardly buy the ballasts and bulbs for the price of that whole unit...shouldn't that put up a red flag? "Hey, maybe these are really crappy ballasts..."

I can tell you, hands down, not all electronic ballasts are good. I bought a kitchen light fixture from home depot...$40. Uses 2 circline bulbs on a single electronic ballast. In under 6 months, half the ballast burned out, so only half the fixture is usable now.

Cheap?...yes! Good?....not so much.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

At that point I would just replace the ballast with a nice icecap electronic. I mean these things are cheap enough to get them just for the hardware, casing, etc. I wonder if the guy will let me take pictures when I visit the store this weekend, to get an idea of the quality of the hardware.

http://oceanencounter.com/Merchant2..._Code=OE&Product_Code=AOL1W&Category_Code=AMO


----------



## speechless33759 (Sep 11, 2004)

I've got that lighting fixture for my 20 gallon... It's my first tank so I can't really tell the difference between a Jebo and a higher brand light because I've not owned one. 

But I can take a picture of the hardware if you guys like. just let me know...For a newbie, the hardware looks cheap but I don't think my plants care...actually they have really liked it because I've seen a lot of growth since I've gotten this light. Compared to 4 - 10W 6500k Walmart lights that I used to have.


----------



## mpa90 (Aug 16, 2004)

aquatraders is the name of the place where I bought the light, just couldn't remember the name at the time. I just checked out the website and noticed that the MH fixture was not available yet and I didn't see it at the store when I visited. I have not yet tried the fixture with a different bulb yet because a new bulb woul probably be as much as I spent for the whole fixture!


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

Ive been to this shop numerous amounts of time, was just there the other day. They use to be at down town san bruno and now they moved to San Bruno ave. few blocks from El Camino Real. They do have decent deals on fish but they are not in the best conditions. I wouldnt buy anything from them that might need replacement parts down the line.

Thats a great price for the lights...


----------



## enchanted (Sep 23, 2004)

GulfCoastAquarian said:


> Haha, it's hilarious how vehemently AHSupply tears into that product. I guess it's worth pointing out that the fixture isn't really ideal for a planted tank as a ready-to-go light strip. First of all, AHSupply neglected to mention the actinic bulbs.



You need to read what it said before you fly off with a statement like that:

" we loaded it and our 2x55w kit with fresh 6700K bulbs "


----------



## dewcew (Aug 3, 2004)

I haven't decided yet, but I might take the plunge and order some of these lights. I have been looking for something to replace my ODNO setup and this might fit the bill. I will probably end up gutting the fixture, so the reflector issue is not that big of a deal for me. 

Dan


----------



## MentaldisordeR (Sep 30, 2004)

if you do go ahead and buy it and gut it out could you tell us if its worth it?...i want to get my hands on a PC fixture bc i would love to ditch my current ODNO setup along with the screw in pc's...


----------



## dewcew (Aug 3, 2004)

I am still torn right now between PC and a T5 setup. I am interested in the PC setup because it will fit my setup a little bit better. The T5 will have to be supplemented because of the length of my tank.

If I decide to order it, I will probably do it on Monday. I am in the central valley of California, so I should receive it quickly. I might get some time to work on it over Christmas.


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

Well i dont know if anyone else stopped by to check out the lights but i did. They had a 4x55 system for less than 90 USD.  
The unit had some blue bulbs in there so it didnt look that bright. System had 3 fans on the side aswell. the reflectors dont compare at all to the AH kit i got. Overall i think this would be a great kit if you upgrade the reflectors. Althought there isnt much room in the housing to fit for example a AH dual bulb reflector. 
I give the unit 7 out of 10


----------



## MentaldisordeR (Sep 30, 2004)

heh hense why someone would take it apart...i for one would just stick it in my canopy and i wouldnt have to worry about the rest, but that is only if its a legit investment, otherwise id go with a satellite pc fixture


----------



## dewcew (Aug 3, 2004)

I took the plunge and ordered a couple of lights that should arrive today. I won't get around to doing anything with them for a couple of days, but as soon as I get a chance I will let everyone know what I think.

Dan


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

So I went to the store today to check things out. These guys are going to be making a lot of business. They wouldn't let me take any pictures. The aquariums and stands were really nice. They have cheap knock-off's of everything (carbo plus, eheim canister filters). Things are made with the cheap plastic, but it looks really nice for the price you pay. I'm looking into getting the 150 W MH system. It comes with everything, hangers, mounting legs, bulbs. It comes with an electronic ballast that is floor mounted and has a digital timer (nothing cheap about it). The fixture is metal and looks really nice. Comes out at the end of the month.


----------

